# Metrigear acquired by Garmin



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

http://velonews.competitor.com/2010...f-pedal-based-power-measurement-device_142041

Clark the president posts here sometimes and I thought it was bad news when I didn't see them at Interbike last week. Looks like they won the lottery!

Here's some photos of Clark and the team from last year. http://reviews.mtbr.com/interbike/m...ased-power-measurement-device-interbike-2009/

Maybe they'll get back on the climbs and kill us all again on the hillclimbs.

francis


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

More discussion in this thread and some more details over here.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

This makes me sad. I agree Garmin will do a good job at marketing it but they are less likely to try to lower prices overall (they don't have to with their brand) and, unless they keep the local Metrigear team together, the product will be put to market before it is ready and be extremely buggy, just like everything Garmin touches.

Fingers crossed Garmin doesn't screw it up!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Thanks for the info guys!

The product they're trying to make probably takes much more money and people than the three of them had. That sensor inside the pedal spindle is just micro!! That's probably why it is so delayed.

I think it will be good if that team stays with Garmin until that product is fully matured.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I have a lot of confidence in the Metrigear team in terms of engineering and making stuff that works. Now that they are funded and salaried, their product will actually get to market. A big plus for us is getting race-orientated cyclists into Garmin that can hopefully influence the design, features and quality of the entire product line.


----------



## stubek (Aug 16, 2007)

They were at Interbike, just in the Garmin area.

A question about compatibility with the MetriGear Vector...since Look is working on their own pedal power meter system with Mavic or Polar (I forget which), do you think the Garmin/MetriGear will come out with Look Keo Pedals?

I bought a Garmin edge 500 the day before this announcement.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

stubek said:


> A question about compatibility with the MetriGear Vector...since Look is working on their own pedal power meter system with Mavic or Polar (I forget which), do you think the Garmin/MetriGear will come out with Look Keo Pedals?


Hard to predict. It has a lot to do with business (availability, volume, pricing) and marketing. I think they need need a hollow axle which appears to rule out some pedals, yet they say they have tested with all the major pedal types. I suspect that they will choose just one in the first instance, and I'd guess the Speedplays because that was their prototype platform. If release was imminent I would have thought that the pedal decision would have been settled a while back.

From DC Rainmakers's comments:



> Rainmaker September 23, 2010 5:36 PM
> 
> RE: Pedal type
> 
> They tested all the major pedal types without issue, but haven't decided on exactly which pedal to choose (if just one). They've been doing quite a bit of research and user feedback on it and found that in most cases - people were willing to switch pedal types if they found a well priced pedal power meter.


----------

